#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Atualizar Onu Fiberhome com o firmware china unicom.

## adrianoateky

Alguém já atualizou a onu com esse firmware?

Atualizei minha onu com o firmware da china unicon, no entanto não consigo mais acessar,
da um erro de usuário e senha.

Alguém sabe esse usuário e senha?

agradeço.

----------


## GeGalina

Qual é o modelo da ONU?

----------


## adrianoateky

> qual é o modelo da onu?


an5506-04-b2

----------


## giulianojordao

Meus caros, cometi o ledo engano de instalar a versão "AN55064b-2b-bridge" em uma Fiberhome zerada. O próprio site da revenda me indicava a atualização para esta versão, e agora... não aceita usuário e senha... 

Já tentei de tudo (admin/admin - unknown/unknown - fiberhome/fiberhome ... etc... etc)

Se alguém tem a BENDITA combinação de chave (USUÁRIO/SENHA) para esta versão por favor avise. 

A outra opção que pensei foi em enviar a versão ok da firmware (sim eu fiz um backup antes), via TFTP mas tenta e não consegue.

Se alguma alma bondosa sabe a senha ou a forma de enviar via TFTP eu agradeço. 

PS. Não tenho como efetuar via OLT pois as ONU's serão colocadas em uma OLT de uma TELECOM.

Desde já agradeço.

----------


## GeGalina

Tenta como:
user: telecomadmin
pass: nE7jA%5m

----------


## elielton

Tenta o login e senha CUAdmin

----------


## ajack

> Meus caros, cometi o ledo engano de instalar a versão "AN55064b-2b-bridge" em uma Fiberhome zerada. O próprio site da revenda me indicava a atualização para esta versão, e agora... não aceita usuário e senha... 
> 
> Já tentei de tudo (admin/admin - unknown/unknown - fiberhome/fiberhome ... etc... etc)
> 
> Se alguém tem a BENDITA combinação de chave (USUÁRIO/SENHA) para esta versão por favor avise. 
> 
> A outra opção que pensei foi em enviar a versão ok da firmware (sim eu fiz um backup antes), via TFTP mas tenta e não consegue.
> 
> Se alguma alma bondosa sabe a senha ou a forma de enviar via TFTP eu agradeço. 
> ...


Amigo, tb cai na desgraça de atualizar uma pra essa firmware que a flytec disponbiliza...
mas não consigo acessar mais...

Você conseguiu acesso?

----------


## posix

amigo.. vc conseguio solucionar ou accesar esa onu.. so pra te ajudar en algumas coisa.. caso vc nao resolveu

----------


## elielton

sim consegui

----------


## kaue00

Amigo posta aqui como fez para ajudar o pessoal aqui  :Smile:

----------


## infoservwireless

alguém tem algum firmware em ingles ou como configurar a ONU AN5116-02 ja tentei de tudo e não disca pppoe tem um firmaware em chines, ja fiz outras em chines e tudo blz so com esse modelo que não ta dando certo.

----------


## bonfante

http://192.168.1.1/cu.html 
User= CUAdmin
Senha= CUAdmin

----------

